# Small Maltese at Ctn Dog Show



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I went to the Charleston SC Dog Show this weekend, zillions of dogs, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Anyway, time finally came for the Malts and I was talking to the breeders and looking at these precious babies, all these little dogs looked very very small to me. Tanner is 6.5 to 7 pounds, but these little guys were really LITTLE guys, I would say they weighed around 4 pounds. I don't remember other Malts at some of the other shows being this small, course I wasn't right on top of them either like I was with these, anyway, my question is, is it typical or standard to show real small dogs? I realize I was comparing them to mine who is pretty far from the breed standard, and 4 pounds is within the standard. Don't get me wrong, they were beautiful, perfect little Malts, just seemed so tiny.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I went to the Charleston SC Dog Show this weekend, zillions of dogs, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Anyway, time finally came for the Malts and I was talking to the breeders and looking at these precious babies, all these little dogs looked very very small to me. Tanner is 6.5 to 7 pounds, but these little guys were really LITTLE guys, I would say they weighed around 4 pounds. I don't remember other Malts at some of the other shows being this small, course I wasn't right on top of them either like I was with these, anyway, my question is, is it typical or standard to show real small dogs? I realize I was comparing them to mine who is pretty far from the breed standard, and 4 pounds is within the standard. Don't get me wrong, they were beautiful, perfect little Malts, just seemed so tiny.[/B]


I always thought that most show dogs were in the 6lb. range...but I really don't know. I am sure some of the breeders who show can enlighten us more. I can tell you there has been a raging debate on MO regarding the size of Tommy...some insist that he is 12 lbs. I find that to be a bit odd, but then what do I know?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hmm, I would be interested in hearing from some of the breeders. Like I said, these dogs were just beautiful, exquisite, precious little dogs, but they sure were tiny!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

How old were they?? Wewe they real young?? I don't know if they have to be a certain age to show, but I am curious. Pacino is about 4 pounds and he is 8 months old. Not that we would ever show, because he is "just our little boy!!"
Marie & Pacino


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to get jummped on here... I'm just asking a simple question.. How can he weigh 12lbs when that is not in standard? I thought to be a CH you had to abide by the standards.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tommy was in Memphis in the fall when my Andy finished his championship. My boy is five, and he is not that much larger than he is. He is not 12 pounds. 
The only place I've seen this statement about him being 12 pounds is from Jay on Maltese Only. I would think that if his competators thought he was actually that size, they would call for a weight. But, then, if you read the standard, there is a statement about quality vs. size. He is a beautiful boy and a joy to watch going around the ring.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to get jummped on here... I'm just asking a simple question.. How can he weigh 12lbs when that is not in standard? I thought to be a CH you had to abide by the standards.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Tommy was in Memphis in the fall when my Andy finished his championship. My boy is five, and he is not that much larger than he is. He is not 12 pounds. 
The only place I've seen this statement about him being 12 pounds is from Jay on Maltese Only.
The only place I've seen this posted
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most breeders will not breed a bitch under 5 lbs so if you see smaller dogs out there, they tend to be males. There is a range in the size. Geography can make a difference. You'll see smaller dogs on the east coast (especially further south) and larger dogs on the west coast. Variance in size and other attributes (males vs. females, geographically) is pretty common in all breeds.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Most breeders will not breed a bitch under 5 lbs so if you see smaller dogs out there, they tend to be males. There is a range in the size. Geography can make a difference. You'll see smaller dogs on the east coast (especially further south) and larger dogs on the west coast. Variance in size and other attributes (males vs. females, geographically) is pretty common in all breeds.[/B]


Jackie,why the difference in size depending on the geographic location?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> How old were they?? Wewe they real young?? I don't know if they have to be a certain age to show, but I am curious. Pacino is about 4 pounds and he is 8 months old. Not that we would ever show, because he is "just our little boy!!"
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


Good question re age. I went to Info Dog to see who won what, and they were very young dogs, I think less than a year old. Guess that would explain it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Jackie,why the difference in size depending on the geographic location?[/B]


In any breed, you will see trends in different places - a certain style of head, size, preference for color, etc. depending on the breed. Some of it probably has to do with the fact that it is more convenient to breed to other local dogs so you will see similarities in related dogs. You also simply get trends in the breed overall (like recently the very long necks and shorter muzzles) and in localities (see lots of dogs that have the Marcris "look" in FL because that line is used a lot in that area). Size is just one of many variables...


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,
the "Show Standard" is 4 to 6lbs. My Cha Cha is 3 and 1/2lbs. (Just had her weighed at the vet last week). My baby girl will be 18 months on May 13th. She will NEVER get bigger as I try... I'm [b*]"TOTALLY"* [/B] in love with my baby. She is my heart. This breed is SO LOVING and sweet at any size.
Jellybn1


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL..if Tommy were 12 lbs he would have been thrown out of the ring (dismissed) very early in his show career. Sounds like sour grapes to me.

The dogs you saw in the ring that appeared so much smaller may be of more bone and substance, thus weighing in at 5 or more lbs. However, having said this...it isn't against the rules to show 4 lb dogs. 
Sometimes they need smaller to keep the lines from getting too big. .. and vice versa!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147176
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I started reading the thread my first thought was ..."I bet she was looking at the 9-12 month old competition." Looks like Pacino's Mommy beat me posting about the age related size.


----------

